# New Labs



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's the new Labs at home. Still working on gravel...took out the old stuff.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Pretty fish!!! Are they young or adults? I know nothing of labs


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice looking labs. There are some real junkie ones out there. Nice to see some good ones for a change


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They were from NuclearTech. Little guys...biggest is about 1.5"....will be fun watching them grow. I didn't realize the size of my JDs...the little one I had is almost twice her original size. Sigh***they grow up so fast....


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice I love my yellows. What are you feeding them mine love vegs.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice!! Good think the wife didn't kill you.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll try some lettuce later on, but so far flake and crushed pellets.

She was adamant about no more tanks....till I got the labs...


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah Ha!

Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. They look very happy Riceburner. Thanks for giving them such an awesome home. As for their history, I picked them up at the London Aquarium Auction in May for $3 (plug here for going to auctions to buy your stuff - much cheaper and you never know what you'll find). 

Have you tried the peas yet Riceburner?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope, gotta fight the kids for em...j/k...I've put some lettuce in though, and they are in the process of shredding it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well they definitely love their peas...

Some new pics...
Male ...or males, can't tell em apart yet....with the bark band across the eyes.








looks like at least 2 makes...one behind this one..









Females....

































...they are lovin' their new structures...lots of nooks and crannies.


----------

